# Orange Crush S 2016 sizing?



## JayX2A (17 Jul 2016)

Bird AM out of stock till September and seen good deal on the crush. 

Anyone ride a Crush S and share sizing? I think I need a large but any riders opinion would be great.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jul 2016)

If your over 5'9 id go large.as there a compact frame.
my medium 17.5 was perfect at 5'8 tho i had a 2012..

Great bikes..


----------



## JayX2A (18 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> If your over 5'9 id go large.as there a compact frame.
> my medium 17.5 was perfect at 5'8 tho i had a 2012..
> 
> Great bikes..
> ...



I'm torn between waiting on the Bird Zero AM until September, or get the Crush S with Fox Fork upgrade...

Crush is cheaper as in sale but not sold on going 1x10. Bird is 1x11 but much larger ratio at rear which is much more flexible. 

Crush looks nice and reviews on the 2016 bike are really good... But think my heart lies with the Bird... I think!


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jul 2016)

Id get the Bird if you can wait..does it come with pikes? Brilliant fork


----------

